# Just a theory on fertilizing and algae?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So far from what I have been reading, alot of problems seem to arise with are you fertilizing your macro nutrients, this being your NO3, PO4, or your TE? and if not the worst has happened to your tank Algae! So IMHO algae seems to compete with plants for nutrients much faster than plants, but when your low on the 2 main macros boom and algae bloom. 
Does dosing with NO3 and PO4 really help with getting rid of the algae problems? ( by not overdosing with them, but adding the right amount to get it in the range of 1:10ppm)
For example I read that green spot algae is the cause of low PO4 in the water colum, and all the person had to do was raise it to 1.5-2ppm and boom no more GS algae.
So has anything bad happen to anybodies tank when their range was at the level of wanted No3 and Po4?


----------

